# Centroid Probe question



## bloomingtonmike (Jan 1, 2014)

I have sent a PM to Ajax forum mod folks asking this too.....

Is there an unlock code required for a probe in centroid? Can you use a cheaper probe with centroid (I have the AllinOneDC and centroid software) vs the DP-4 one they sell??


----------



## backyard_cnc (May 26, 2014)

bloomingtonmike said:


> I have sent a PM to Ajax forum mod folks asking this too.....
> 
> Is there an unlock code required for a probe in centroid? Can you use a cheaper probe with centroid (I have the AllinOneDC and centroid software) vs the DP-4 one they sell??



Well they show it as the probe and software so likely yes there is an unlock code. Are you running MACH or the CEJTROID SOFTWARE? Was there nothing on the AJAX. Forum?  If you don,t get a reply from Ajax you might contact CENTROID direct and pose question. I got answers from them on other issues.


Gerald


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 26, 2014)

backyard_cnc said:


> Well they show it as the probe and software so likely yes there is an unlock code. Are you running MACH or the CEJTROID SOFTWARE? Was there nothing on the AJAX. Forum?  If you don,t get a reply from Ajax you might contact CENTROID direct and pose question. I got answers from them on other issues.
> Gerald



They did get back to me. There are several unlock codes related to the probe and the digitizing software. I ultimately bought their setup and it came with the unlocks. It is super sweet.


----------



## Analias (May 27, 2014)

Did I read that price right? $1500+! Ouch.  


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------

